# Jerry Stackhouse trade ideas thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rules are simple..

1. You must make a trade that works by the salary cap


- You post it and get some others opinions..

*Firstly: *Would Indiana consider this? Link

- Josh Powell, Jerry Stackhouse & Pavel Podkolzin
for
- Jeff Foster & Stephen Jackson


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Isn't calling for Stacks head a bit pre-mature. Yeah he had a major brain fart at the end of the game, but it would have been a moot point if he hadn't dropped 24 off the bench. I'm not the biggest Jerry fan, but he did keep us in the game. 

That being said, if there is a deal to be made in the off-season, I don't think Indiana is the place to look. Stack should have had the 6th man award. You can't ask for much more off the bench, and I think that anyone we get to fill that role won't be nearly as productive as Stack.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Isn't calling for Stacks head a bit pre-mature. Yeah he had a major brain fart at the end of the game, but it would have been a moot point if he hadn't dropped 24 off the bench. I'm not the biggest Jerry fan, but he did keep us in the game.


For most of us this really isn't about that last game. A lot of us have been wanting to move Stack for some time now. We're not an assist team, but we do rely heavily on ball movement and Stack really kills that.

I gotta think about this, but amazingly enough we are kinda shy on shooters. We went from a whole team of outsider shooters to really only Dirk and JET. I don't trust KVH enough to depend on him and Josh's shot has improved but not enough to call him a shooter.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, Stack is great at alot of things, but get's a one track mind too often. He wasn't even looking to pass in Game 1.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No need to trade him he's great of the bench came second in voting for 6th man of the year. Just needs to learn when to pass and when to shoot/drive.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No need to trade him he's great of the bench came second in voting for 6th man of the year. J*ust needs to learn when to pass and when to shoot/drive*.


He's already like 31 going on 32. I don't see him changing his game at this stage of his career.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But he can make adjustments in different games.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> But he can make adjustments in different games.


Stack's problem is he makes man-love to himself. If he scores 20+, then he's the man... :banana:...and he is "surely" the one to take the last shot, or be the primary option down the stretch, which, IMO, is when you need to move the ball.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> But he can make adjustments in different games.


But the thing is,he doesn't make adjustments. He does not have a very high basketball iq at times. He takes tough ill advised shots and puts the team in unfortunate situations. He needs to take better shots and especially get to the line, which he is good at but doesn't do it more often.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

If we could put Stack's head on Damp's body he'd be a monster


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sacramento Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Brad Miller
7-0 C from Purdue
15.0 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 4.7 apg in 37.0 minutes

Kevin Martin
6-7 SG from Western Carolina
10.8 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 26.6 minutes
Incoming

Jerry Stackhouse
6-6 SG from North Carolina
13.0 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.9 apg in 27.7 minutes

Pavel Podkolzin
7-5 from Russia (Foreign)


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Sacramento is not going to give up Kevin Martin for Stackhouse.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Notice last night the 19 points from Stack came within the Mavs offense? 

So smooth, so nice.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Sacramento Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Brad Miller
> ...


Dude pass me the bong.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Notice last night the 19 points from Stack came within the Mavs offense?
> 
> So smooth, so nice.


Maybe he read this thread


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dude pass me the bong.


I agree. In any deal involving Stack, the Mavs would be losing a stud, and would need to replace said stud. Understand, his game - when controlled (see last night) - is invaluable. Who is a reliable go-to off the bench, especially in the set offense? It's easy to take Stack's game for granted, but he does provide that punch off the bench.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I agree. In any deal involving Stack, the Mavs would be losing a stud, and would need to replace said stud. Understand, his game - when controlled (see last night) - is invaluable. Who is a reliable go-to off the bench, especially in the set offense? It's easy to take Stack's game for granted, but he does provide that punch off the bench.


Yes he is invaluable when controlled. But how much of the Brickhouse Stackhole are you willing to put up with to get the occassional under-control game?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes he is invaluable when controlled. But how much of the Brickhouse Stackhole are you willing to put up with to get the occassional under-control game?


Uh...I don't know. :banghead: 

If other teams can defend what we're throwing out there, then adjust accordingly; Stack makes it awfully easy to defend our offensive scheme when we play bog-ball. I guess I'm blaming the coaching staff, and to a lesser degree his teammates for not demanding he rotate the **** ball.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I cant belive yall wouldnt go for that trade wow


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I would, it's just that it would never ever happen


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> I cant belive yall wouldnt go for that trade wow


Who said none of us would go for it?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Stackhouse downplayed his increased involvement in the second round, calling it a result of the Spurs double-teaming Nowitzki. "We just shared the ball," he said. 

(You think he understands what he just said?) :curse:


----------

